# Night hunger pains



## kicka19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats going on guys? Ive been cutting for the past 2 months and have shed a good amount of fat, very happy with the progress. However, at night I get serious stomach pains that have been leading me to eat not the best foods. The pain is not bareable at all. Normally I can extinquish it with one piece of wheat bread with some pb on it, once or twice a night. I always eat one-two servings of cottage cheese at night with on tbs of pb. That used to hold me over for the night but my stomach is killing me by 3am almost every night now. I normally eat the cottage cheese around midnight or a little before. What would be a healthy, low cal food to eat at night, pepto or late night fishoils do anything? I feel like its really hindering the gains I could make. I keep track of all my macros most day and Im ussually eating 220g protien, with moderate fats with low to moderate carbs during the day. I dont function on low carbs everyday, stomach will rip in two it feels like if I go 3-4 days on sub 80-90g carbs. I ween my carbs during the day, more in morning and less then per meal as day progresses. How do I fight this? I feel like im sabotaging myself soon as I goto sleep. Thanks!


----------



## Snarff (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you tried changing your eating pattern so that you eat the bulk of your calories in the evening, rather than spread out in smaller meals during the day and going to bed hungry. Something like intermittent fasting, tweaking it to suit your lifestyle


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I feel like eating the majority of cals at night would be counter productive at night. I do cardio every day lift 5 days a week and I need a good amount of cals to give my best effort. Plus it was my understanding eating the vast majority of cals late in the day would lead to fat storage at night.


----------



## Snarff (Feb 8, 2010)

kicka19 said:


> I do cardio everPlus it was my understanding eating the vast majority of cals late in the day would lead to fat storage at night.



No, Only eating excess calories would promote any fat storage, your body is constantly expending energy, even while you sleep


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I realize you burn cals all day, but when im active during the day I burn more cals.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Feb 8, 2010)

kicka19 said:


> I feel like eating the majority of cals at night would be counter productive at night. I do cardio every day lift 5 days a week and I need a good amount of cals to give my best effort. Plus it was my understanding eating the vast majority of cals late in the day would lead to fat storage at night.



No, it doesn't matter when you eat it's all about calories/day. I have no problem cutting calories during the day but I get super hungry at night so I do exactly what Snarff has suggested for you to do. Just move the calories around so you take a greater majority at night. I eat 3 tablespoons of natural PB and a glass of whole milk just before bed every night. It rounds out my calories for the day and I sleep like a baby. I've cut 20 lbs over the past several months with little to no muscle loss.


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like good advice, im gona try adjusting my food intake schedule.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 8, 2010)

It doesn't matter when you eat.  The whole don't eat before you go to bed stuff is old.  This should be an easy fix.  Its no surprise you feel like you need starch and sugar and fat in order to feel satiated.  Shift your feeding to get more before bed.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 9, 2010)

Agree with everyone else, just move feeding to nighttime.  When I'm doing a PSMF or UD 2.0 depletion days, the majority of my calories are eaten within a few hours of sleep.

I can stand hunger during the day, but I need to have a full stomach going to sleep.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 9, 2010)

hunger "pangs"


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 9, 2010)

I would also be careful of overtraining.  Cardio every single day and lifting five days a week is quite a lot.  Not saying that it is necessarily too much for you, but I have heard that a potential sign of overtraining for some people is stomach pain.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 9, 2010)

Spaullba said:


> I would also be careful of overtraining.  Cardio every single day and lifting five days a week is quite a lot.  Not saying that it is necessarily too much for you, but I have heard that a potential sign of overtraining for some people is stomach pain.



I don't think he means pain, I think he meant pang, as gtbmed pointed out.  I think he's saying he just gets hungry.  But training too much may rev up the appetite a little more for some people.


----------

